# Salt Lake Co. Health Department discusses findings on e-cigarette cartridges



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

SALT LAKE CITY (ABC 4 Utah) - If you use electronic cigarettes, e-juice or cartridges, you may want to do a little research before your next purchase. On Thursday Salt Lake County Health Department officials are talking about how what you see on the label isn't always what you get. 

Not all nicotine options are created equal. On Thursday the Salt Lake County Health Department is discussing a study examining how the amount of nicotine in e-cigarette cartridges is much less than nicotine levels found in e-juice. Officials presented the findings Thursday at a Salt Lake County Health Board meeting. 

"The results showed that they are greatly under, meaning that they're about 30% or greater lower than nicotine content reported by the companies that product tobacco," said Ron Lund, Enforcement Coordinator, Salt Lake Co. Health Dept.

The amounts of nicotine are measured in milligrams per liter. Back in February, ABC 4 Utah reported how the labels can be misleading. Our report showed nicotine in e-juice varied as much as 88% less than what the label said to a whopping 840% more. The products are sold in smoke shops or vap shops, short for vapor, all over Utah. That's why the health department is concerned nicotine customers have no idea the gamble they're taking. 

"No, you don't. Bottom line is you really don't know what you're getting," said Kathy Garrett, Salt Lake Co. Health Dept.

http://www.good4utah.com/story/d/st...scusses-findings/33034/IetidtJNtE243SgzNdlrLA


----------

